# My Long 2460 hydraulic slow to no



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

Will loosening the pressure relief help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Almost sounds like you have a pump issue.


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

Just wondering if there is air in the line and needs to be bled. Herd I can lift the plow a little bit and bleed the air.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I would think that any air would push through the system when operating the hydraulics, and be pushed through to the reservoir.


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

Wondering if I can bleed air from the hydraulic line


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'll look at it this evening. Got to sleep now. Working nights. Thanks


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

This was Dads tractor. Hasn't been serviced in years, far as I know. I put a new belt on it and changed the oil. The hydraulic filter looks like a drop in, feel like I need to get a filter and change it. Do you know if it's a drop in?


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hydraulic filter is a twist on. Donaldson#P556007.


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

What type transmission/hydraulic fluid replaces Exxon Torque Fluid 56?? I need to know ASAP


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

I need to know what type transmission fluid replaces Exxon Torque Fluid 56?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://petroleumservicecompany.com/exxon-torque-fluid-56-cross-reference-1/


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

if air is in the suction line, you might have to bleed the pressure side to get things going.


----------

